# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  **DisTech Christmas Sale** 10% OFF Prometheus V2 Hot Ends, Nozzles, and more!

## RP Iron Man

I thought I should let you all know, DisTech is having a Christmas sale! 


Buy your 3D printer a shiny new Prometheus V2 for Christmas and use the discount code: *XMAS10OFF* at checkout for a *10% discount!*


Merry Christmas and happy printing!

----------

